
Company builds private real-time surveillance DB with 9B license plate scans - mindgam3
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne879z/i-tracked-someone-with-license-plate-readers-drn
======
mindgam3
> Digital Recognition Network (DRN), is not run by a government, although law
> enforcement can also access it. Instead, DRN is a private surveillance
> system crowdsourced by hundreds of repo men who have installed cameras that
> passively scan, capture, and upload the license plates of every car they
> drive by to DRN's database.

One step closer to a privatized police state.

